# Shakespeare's Richard II on B.B.C.2.



## Stuart John Evison (Jun 30, 2012)

I've just watched the first of four Shakespeare adaptions in B.B.C.2's The Hollow Crown series. it left me totally gobsmacked. We are all not worthy---- But we can d--n well try.
Stu.E. of Ely.


----------



## Dan (Jul 26, 2012)

I watched this the other day, on BBC iplayer, and I was really blown away with it - flows beautifully for over, I think, two hours. 

I have watched, if I recall correctly, Henry IV parts 1, and 2, but I feel they were not on par with Richard II, in fact I am going to watch it again right now


----------

